

Ask HN: Subscribe to SEO Book or no? - wallacrw

I'd like a basic rundown on SEO techniques, the latest research and tools, etc., and I came across SEO Book (http://www.seobook.com/join/).<p>Has anyone used this service?  Any thoughts about whether it's worth the $300/month (steep!)?
======
aaronwall
The reason our pricepoint is $300/mo is because our service is nearly/roughly
comparable to buying SEO consulting from a top SEO company. The speed with
which questions get answered in the forums, the depth of the answers, and how
noise free it is makes it an unparalleled/unmatched experience. Rather than
creating around "what would sell" I created around what I would want to buy.
And since we make plenty of $ elsewhere, part of why we pushed the price up on
SEO Book was to increase the quality of the membership base. And it worked
well!

And a lot of times when you buy SEO consulting you get strung along, etc.
Whereas with us you get direct access to us on the forums and quick direct
answers. Amongst our staff and subscribers there is literally over a thousand
years of SEO experience you get to tap into. I have been doing SEO since 2003
& some of our moderators have been in the game twice as long as I have.

At some point we will launch multiple tiers / access levels & those who are
not paying for access to the forums will have a much lower pricepoint...likely
closer to ~ $50 or $60 a month (though we are still thinking this through).

~~~
wallacrw
I like your pitch, it's definitely compelling. I'd like to sample some of the
content first, though, so I'll poke around some more on the site, see what I
can find.

Thanks for responding directly.

------
solost
SEOBook and SEOMoz are both excellent services. I would recommend using all of
their free resources first. SEOBook has a free 7 day "course" you can sign up
for to get a feel for it, plus a lot of free content. SEOMoz also has
excellent tools and information as well.

If you are just looking for the basics there is a ton of free information out
there. Hit seo.alltop.com to see the majority of the best sites for SEO news
and information.

~~~
wallacrw
Fantastic. Thanks for the tips and the link.

